# What to put on my perch?



## glyc (Jul 4, 2006)

hi, i'm a very novice cook, and i need to cook perch tonight but i have no idea what to do with it! i'm still learning what herbs/sauces go together etc, but cos this is for someone else and it's part of my peace offering, i don't want to mess it up.

here's what i have in the house:

herbs/spices: fresh oregano, (the rest are packaged, not fresh) lemongrass, basil, coriander, ginger, garlic, hot chilli, (i think there's sweet thai chilli somewhere around somewhere too), pesto

marinades etc: sweet plum & sesame, sweet soy & garlic, green curry paste -- i have all the usual stuff like seafood cocktail and tartar sauce but i don't like them nd don't want to use

salads/antipasto: roasted capsicum, grilled eggplant, semi-dried tomatoes, italian salad (ie lettuce)

cheese: danish fetta (it's the creamy one for those not in the know) or cheddar haha

thanks for any ideas you can give me for either a marinade/salad/whatever : )


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 4, 2006)

Perch? don't need to put anything on it. Just wash, dry with paper towel, dip in egg/milk mixture and then dredge in saltine cracker crumbs and deep fry. Yummy.


----------



## JGDean (Jul 4, 2006)

You could bake it and garnish with a little fresh oregano and put a dab of pesto on it and serve with toasted bread with some of the fetta on top and throw together the salad items with a simple dressing. I like lemon juice and garlic on nearly every thing.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 4, 2006)

Maybe you don't have all the ingredients and don't have the time to go get them (though nothing unusual are required!), if so, try this on the next occasion... they are absolutely lovely!!

*Orangy Ocean Perch in a skillet

*Ingredients: 

Fillets of Ocean Perch (or any firm meaty white fish fillet would do I am sure)
milk
butter
flour
1 big juicy orange (with good skin on it)
flat leaved parsley
salt
Dip the fish fillets in milk, then coat them with flour. 
Grate the entire skin of the orange, then squeeze the juice. (set aside both separately)
Sautè the fish with butter. When they are nicely browned bring up the heat a bit, pour the juice from the orange and let it get absorbed.
Scoop out the fish fillet, keep them warm.
Then add the grated orange peel, lightly salt it, then add some milk into the skillet, enough to make a sauce for each fish fillet. Keep on cooking for a few more minutes until the sauce gets slightly thicken.
Serve the fish covered with this sauce, then sprinkle generously with chopped parsley.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 4, 2006)

_I am in total agreement with THUMPERSHERE2.  As a Michigander we wouldn't think of putting anything on lake perch except cornmeal or cracker crumbs.  This is a very mild fish and putting herbs and spices will mask it's great flavor.  We from Michigan are purists when it comes to perch.  As for Ocean perch,  well this is a whole different kind of fish and you can add a couple of other things to it but you can't beat lake perch for great flavor._


----------



## Constance (Jul 4, 2006)

I agree...and I'd go with the cornmeal, or a mix of cornmeal and flour to make it stick a little better. I do like to season the coating with a little salt and pepper before coating the fish. 
No need to egg the fish...just wash it off, pat dry and dip in cornmeal mixture. 
Be sure not to overcook the fish. A light golden color is what you're looking for.


----------



## glyc (Jul 4, 2006)

well, it's been and cooked, but anyway : )

it's not lake perch i think?? it's nile perch, honestly i'm not sure what the difference is. i wound up just kinda marinading it in lemongrass blend with a tiny dash of basil, and i sprinkled danish fetta on top.
i thought it was nice anyway.


----------



## glyc (Jul 4, 2006)

oh, and i made salad with lettuce (derr), semi-dried tomatoes, roast capsicum, grilled eggplant, danish fetta and olive oil.


----------

